# Choosing my first gun



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

After online research, I decided to visit Saxet gunshow today (Pharr, TX) while visiting my in-laws. Wife decided to tag along and I gladly took her with me.

My choices are narrowed down to;
Springfield XDm
S&W M&P
Beretta PX4
Glock 22/17

Coming in, I thought my first gun will be .40 cal but now, I am not sure if I should get it or a 9mm.

The twist, while trying the grip fit of all the candidates, my wife liked H&K USP best and told me it is a one time purchase anyway and I should consider it even if it cost a bit more. I am not sure if I can justify the cost difference but certainly would not complain. She also liked the S&W 4006 we saw on display.

Thing we did not like with Glock is the grip finger grooves. They felt awkward since my/our fingers don't fit them properly. Having kids, we also have some concern with its safety.

Right now my preference is the XDm but it can change depending on our test firing experience. The H&K USP is the black horse that may end up as my 1st gun as well.

BTW, the gun will be primarily for home defense but we plan on using it a lot at the range too.

Any comments with my choice (good or bad) will be much appreciated.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My only concern is your concern about the Glock's lack of a safety when it comes to having kids. It doesn't matter what type of safety any firearm has, all of them can be overcome by a child. IOW, the presence of a safety lever will not prevent a child from moving the lever and firing the pistol. Depending on the presence of a safety lever to keep your kids safe is a fool's errand.

No matter what type of handgun you get, you will also need a way to keep it secure. There are many ways to do this, and since no one else knows your houshold situation, no one can tell you what is the best way for you.

As for the handguns - they are all fine handguns, and any of them will suit your needs quite well. The only thing that distinguishes one from another are particular features that are neither good nor bad. You just have to decide which features you can live with or without, and make your decision from there. If there is a range that rents handguns nearby, you should take a few hours and rent as many as you can, since the fit of a handgun can make the most difference.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Phil,

Re: safety and kids please let me explain. While I am aware about the responsibility on what I must do to keep myself and my family stay safe, w/o complacency and everything considered equal...having the extra safety offered by other guns give ME some form of assurance and peace of mind.

I do appreciate the reminder. Thanks!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I notice that all the pistols listed are poly pistols.
Of those I only have experience with the XDm and the G17.
Both are fine guns and are dependable. Hi marks from this owner.
As for ammo, I would go 9mm. It cost less and can be had in factory loads matching 40 caliber pressures and at expansion rates grater than 45 caliber. Corbon DPX.
A couple articles on 9mm.
http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html
http://www.glockworld.com/content.aspx?Ckey=gwa_9mm

I would also like to point out a Aluminum frame pistol ( as I often do) that is often missed.
Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro.
They cam be had in the 400.00 range, some times less, and are great guns. I have owned three Bersas, still own the third. The first I traded up on the second, and sold the second because my sister wanted it. I used that money toward the purchase of the third.
















This fine gun also has a thumb safety, comes with two mags, it is a hammer fired pistol and is very accurate.

Cheers:smt1099


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Freedom1911,

Honestly, I didn't know Bersa (as a brand) so it was not even considered. They sure look great and tempted to check them out if I get a chance. I saw some at teh gun show but didn't even stop to handle them (now I am sorry).

The reason why all listed are poly is probably because of what is currently available, weight and price. I've seen a few used all metal guns and they are really heavy. While I can handle them, my wife cannot and I want this purchase to be for both of us.

The article about 9mm is much appreciated and may come to play come decision time. I still am leaning toward .40 cal but much less so now.

Thank you.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

No problem. I understand the weight thing.
I use to carry my AstraA100 for CCW but it is heavy, I am looking to replace it with a Gen4 G19 when they are released. I wont be selling the Astra, I just wont be carrying it any more.
Any way because of the weight I have taken to carrying my G17 until the new 19s arrive.

If you have any guns stores that will let you rent pistols, by all means rent a Bersa 9mm Hi Capacity Pro. They are a little heavier than a poly pistol but they are much lighter than a steel frame/slide pistol. Much lighter than a 1911.
Years back Bersas were new to me, I found out about them on a forum much like this. Then I started hanging out at a very popular Bersa forum and learned a great deal about them.
I took the leap with a Bersa Thunder 380 and have never regretted it. The UC9 and now the Thunder HC Pro.

I hope you can find one to shoot. I think you will be very surprised with them.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Recoil and flip*

Since these 4 fit my hands the best I am trying to get more info if I can since I might not get the chance to test fire them all.

Assuming 9mm ammo. Between these 4...can you please rate for me the felt recoil & flip compared to each?

Springfield XDm
Beretta PX4
H&K USP
S&W M&P

Thank you.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I opted for the 9mm purely for financial reasons. When I first started researching guns, I came upon a site that I found useful (www.best9mm.com). While many may disagree with the opinions of the author, it gives you a lot of "food for thought." I ended up getting the S&W MP and ultimately migrated to CZs. Good luck!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

zetti that is a great sight.
Looks like some good quick reviews on a wide variate of pistols.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

zetti1 said:


> ... I came upon a site that I found useful (www.best9mm.com).


Zetti1,

You know you are evil right? :mrgreen: (meant that in a good way)

Just after I thought I am down to 4 choices...you complicated it more. LOL Do you know how current the article is? Thanks!. :smt023


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe that some of the verbiage is slightly different from 6-8 months ago, but the rankings do not appear to have changed. The site gave me a starting point for my research and then I went to other sites to see what people thought. There are a lot of good guns available (some of which are not on the list) and brand loyalty runs high. I don't think you could go wrong with any of the guns mentioned...just pick the one that shoots and feels the best for you.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would pick a 9mm over the .40 as a first gun
ammo is a lot cheaper for practice to become accustom to handguns
i'd get the glock 19 or 17


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I added a couple to my list to check...

*CZ 75B*
and
*FN FNP9*

My (and my wife's) hands are not big and not sure if any of these two will fit us. I tried all the ones I originally listed and they feel & fit us great.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hold and shoot (if possible) all of them. My girlfriend surprisingly ended up liking the bigger framed guns when we were looking for her and she picked out the Stoeger Cougar 9mm. She's shot many, many, many :mrgreen: rounds through it and she loves it. The CZ75B is one of my favorites, but it was a little big for me (smaller hands). These days, I tend to prefer the Glocks. I've owned 2 XDs, shot an XDm and M&P and the Glocks just ended up shooting better for me. I sold the XDs and now carry a G36 (not a range gun). It's all a matter of what shoots/feels best for you, not anyone else. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

As others have mentioned try as many as you can then decide on what fits your needs best. I have a Glock 17 but do not shoot it much only because of the way the grip feels in my hand, other than that really have never had a problem with it. I had the Px4, good gun but to bulky for me to carry so it was sold to fund another project. I now have two M&P's one in 9mm and one in 40cal, like them both, no problems, and enjoy shooting them. Good luck with your search.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

...just what you need more food for thought. As I mentioned before, I selected the M&P because of the multiple backstraps and it felt good in my hand. It was only after substantial research that I decided to buy a CZ. I first bought the P-01 because it is NATO approved and few guns get this designation. Best of all the grip was perfect for me. I later got the CZ Kadet Kit which allows me to convert my 9mm to shoot .22 LR. I bought the 75B this weekend from a local gun shop. It was a little more expensive, but I like to support local gun shops as long as it doesn't cost me a lot more. I am not wild about the 75B grips and intend to replace them with rubber or custom wood grips. I have small hands as well and have found that some of newer 75Bs have a slightly larger grips. The FNP9 is a good gun, but for some reason I don't like the feel of it. Having said that, I will probably buy one some day. Enough said for tonight...happy hunting!


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just sent you a PM about some additional info.


----------

